# Grey cotton balls growing on plants. Help!



## Nreal (Sep 3, 2013)

Iv googled this and am finding very little. In my holding tank iv discovered greyish-purple cotton ball looking things growing on my plants. In my searches iv found "fungus" and "fungal blooms" but it seems to always be on driftwood or gravel and growing in poor conditions with stagnant water. I found these on top of the gravel where the air stone was buried, so bubbles were literally coming threw these things. They are attached to plants and I'm really scared as i just started my new 55 gallon tank and was pulling plants from the holding tank to the big tank and then discovered these things. I hope they dont start growing in my new tank...any idea what these are? Can a "fungal bloom" grow in turbulent water on living plants? What to do?! Also, could this hurt fish?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Could be BBA.(black beard algae)


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

A pic would help. I think it sounds like BBA also. How long are your lights on for?


----------



## Nreal (Sep 3, 2013)

Alright, iv added it to my gallery..sorry im on a tablet and dont have the ability to add it into my threads. Thanks for checking it out. Oh, and if you look at the photo its the very middle and just a little to the left is the best image. Thanks again. My lights, for the holding tank were on about 8 or 9 hours at a time. It was set up in an emergency when my 55 gal started leaking. It is on my island counter with very bright halogens over it.


----------

